# Desperately need of help!!!! DC area dog respite needed



## maggieDC (Mar 12, 2012)

I have a great friend in the Maryland DC area who recently got evicted. She has been living in her car with her 100 lb German Shepherd. As you can imagine she and her purebred German Shepherd are extremely uncomfortable all day and all night long while trying to sleep. 

Is there anyone out there who could watch her German Shepherd for about a week while she tries to get her feet back on the ground. She has not been able to do so because she has not wanted to leave her German Shepherd in the hot car while she goes in and files various paperwork or finds a new place to live. 

It would be wonderful if there is someone with a kind heart out there that could help this poor girl out. I would have taken her GS if I could but I already own 3- one of which is a male and know my male does not get along with other males. 

Her male GS is super sweet, house trained and potty trained, very loving, great around kids, sable colored with hazel eyes. Just a beautiful loving big GS. Please let me know if someone can help her out. Thanks!!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

Does this dog get along OK with other dogs? Can he safely go to a dog park?

We have a volunteer in DC who might be able to help - but he has two GSDs of his own so he can only help out if the dog is social with other dogs. 

If this situation would work, please PM the contact information so we can get these folks in touch with each other.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

maggieDC said:


> uncomfortable all day and all night long while trying to sleep.
> 
> Is there anyone out there who could watch her German Shepherd for about a week while she tries to get her feet back on the ground. *She has not been able to do so because she has not wanted to leave her German Shepherd in the hot car while she goes in and files various paperwork or finds a new place to live.
> *
> I would have taken her GS if I could but I already own 3- one of which is a male and know my male does not get along with other males.


I have been there so I can understand.

It was through this forum family that I got the help I needed. I am sure you will too.

However, although the need for place to sleep etc. is key, could you at least help your friend for a few hrs during the day so she can file papers and search for new digs? 

I am assuming she has the funds secured for this as a week is not realistic IMO...it wasn't for me, but I had only just started a job (at it for 1 day, in a motel paid by other and only for 5 days) when I started my thread seeking help.

How about a motel, if she has the money? or doggie daycare for at least getting dog out of the heat so she can do what she has to do?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I posted this information out to our rescue group and have received replies from quite a few folks willing to help. VGSR has the most awesome volunteers on the planet. 

Hopefully this big boy is OK around other dogs!


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Check out the Rescue Well communities on Facebook, they help people in similar situations

https://www.facebook.com/groups/248190135362125/

https://www.facebook.com/RescueWell

Any luck with finding a solution?


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

bump - still waiting on an answer from the original poster. Please respond!


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I replied to your private message. Please send your contact info in an email to the address that I provided - I will forward it to Scott D. who is one of the volunteers that offered to help your friend's dog.


----------

